
Bald Eagles Eating Chickens at White Oak Farms – Raptor Attacks on Farm Animals - mrfusion
http://www.audubon.org/magazine/fall-2016/an-organic-chicken-farm-georgia-has-become-endless
======
mrfusion
Drones would be a cool way to scare the Eagles away.

What about providing natural cover for the chickens. Things they can hide
under. Or planting trees.

Also video would seem like an easy way to provide proof to the dept.

